# Hello people



## NikNak

Hello everyone

My names Nicky 

Im not pregnant, but i do have 2 children ages 12 and 9 ( girl and boy).

Ive joined because i was basically told to by wobbles :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi tart :lol:


----------



## NikNak

Ello biatch!! 

are u satisfied now mother :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

LOL Suppose!!!


----------



## ImTheDaddy

https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/41.gif

*Sorry to hear you too are bullied by The Wobble Meister!!*


----------



## NikNak

lol hello daddy, not to worry i think i can handle her :twisted:


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi:

Welcome to the forum! x


----------



## NikNak

cheers tam :D


----------



## Wobbles

She'll only come in here say hi to keep me happy an piss off again! :roll:


----------



## NikNak

blah blah blah =;


----------



## Wobbles

:toothpick:


----------



## NikNak

:muaha:


----------



## Wobbles

I'm the angel!!! Your the witch but your behind the scenes!!!


----------



## NikNak

angel my arse

as for me being a witch :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Wobbles

:lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Hey have you seen this offer; https://www.babyandbump.com/love-honey-sex-toy-sale-vt566.html

Hmmmm might be too small for you mind :-k


----------



## Tam

:shock: 







:rofl:


----------



## HB

_Hi Nicky!

xox_


----------



## NikNak

WobblesÂ said:

> Hey have you seen this offer; https://www.babyandbump.com/love-honey-sex-toy-sale-vt566.html
> 
> Hmmmm might be too small for you mind :-k


are you implying i have a baggy fanny :evil:


----------



## NikNak

Hiya hayley :D


----------



## Wobbles

Moi???

:lolly:


----------



## NikNak

yes you :sulk:


----------



## Wobbles

Nooooo ... Why do you have a baggy fanny? Seem to be a little touchy :awww:


----------



## NikNak

lol you know how it is, getting older and things are sagging :oops:


----------



## ImTheDaddy

https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/remoteImage-20.gif


----------



## NikNak

pml cheers


----------



## Wobbles

Can't run far I always find you :change:


----------



## NikNak

true true


----------



## ImTheDaddy

*If we work together we can get The Wobble Meister locked up!!!*

https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/remoteImage-8.gif


----------



## NikNak

lol good idea, although i dont understand why she hasnt been put in a straight jacket and commited already


----------



## Tam

Me neither :? :ninja:


----------



## Wobbles

:grr:


----------



## ImTheDaddy

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Sastra2/punch.gif


----------



## Tam

:trouble:


----------



## ImTheDaddy

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Sastra2/punch.gif


----------



## NikNak

:muaha:


----------



## Wobbles

Tam said:

> :trouble:

Fight??? :grr: :grr:


----------



## Tam

Yeah, go on then................... :gun:  :rofl:


----------



## ImTheDaddy

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Sastra2/tongue2.gifhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Sastra2/tease2.gif


----------



## NikNak

tut you shudnt be fighting in your conditions


----------



## ImTheDaddy

*I'm not pregnant!!!

I'm just a REAL MAN!!!*


----------



## Tam

NikNak said:

> tut you shudnt be fighting in your conditions


Thats why I brought the gun, get it over and done with quickly :wink:


----------



## NikNak

I'm The Daddy said:

> *I'm not pregnant!!!
> 
> I'm just a REAL MAN!!!*


But didnt your mummy ever tell u not to hit women


----------



## NikNak

Tam said:

> NikNak said:
> 
> tut you shudnt be fighting in your conditions
> 
> 
> Thats why I brought the gun, get it over and done with quickly :wink:Click to expand...

I see you thought of everything :lol:


----------



## ImTheDaddy

*She did, but only ONCE!!!!*


----------



## NikNak

:lol:


----------

